# Slide 140AM zum Tourenrad umbauen?



## Cahuna (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,


Meint ihr es gibt Möglichkeiten wie ich mit meinem Radon Slide AM140 auf dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit schneller voran komme?


Vorgeschichte:

Ich (110kg) habe mir das Slide ca.2013 nach einem Bandscheibenvorfall gekauft. Wollte etwas sehr gut gefedertes für leichte Ausflüge ins Gelände. Kein Downhill/Singletrail etc. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich mein Anforderungsprofil komplett geändert. Am WE mit dem 2er Kinderanhänger Ausflüge, Unter der Woche 16km zur Arbeit. Radwege, Feldwege, Waldwege teilweise starker/grober Schotter länger Berg auf.


Problem:

Ich habe das Gefühl ich komme mit dem Bike hier nicht wirklich voran. Die Federung scheint die Ganze Energie zu schlucken. Ich habe naturlich alles auch schlecht gepflegt, kein Dämpferservice etc.


Was habe ich gemacht:

Reifen stark aufgepumpt, Gabel und Dämpfer auf 18bar gepumt, Talas Gabel in tiefer Position auf plockieren gestellt. Alles noch zu wenig.


Kann ich mit der vorhandenen Hardware überhaupt opimieren? Evtl. eine tieferer Gabel umrüsten?


Was meint ihr?


Gruß cahuna


----------



## souldriver (20. Februar 2017)

Gabel tiefer stellen ist glaube ich eher kontraproduktiv, solange man in der Ebene fährt. Mein Slide 140 fährt sich dann eher schwerer.
Folgendes würde ich versuchen:
1. Dämpfer und Gabel auf Padeliermodus oder Lockout (falls vorhanden)
2. Leichtere Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (20. Februar 2017)

Cahuna schrieb:


> Was habe ich gemacht:
> 
> Reifen stark aufgepumpt, Gabel und Dämpfer auf 18bar gepumt, Talas Gabel in tiefer Position auf plockieren gestellt. Alles noch zu wenig.
> 
> ...



Als erstes würd ich mir andere Reifen besorgen. Wenn das noch die alten/ursprünglichen RR sind, vernichtest Du mit denen Deine ganze Kraft sobald Du auf normalem Geläuf wie z.B. Radwegen unterwegs bist.

Nimm die Conti Race King mit Black Chilli (BCC). Ob Du die Protection, oder die RaceSport-Variante wählst ist Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich mag die RS überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Cahuna (20. Februar 2017)

Danke euch für die tollen Rückmeldungen. Das Hört sich doch gut an. Ja, es sind noch die ersten Rocket Ron drauf. An die Reifen hätte ich absolut nicht gedacht  !

Laufräder sind die DT Swiss X1800. Also auch eher Cross Country. Hat mich damals schon gewundert. passt dann ja.

Wären die Reifen dann gut?
https://goo.gl/iUvuMS

Lockout bei der Gabel habe ich drin, Beim Dämpfer Fox RP23 boost valve geht das nicht mehr, das ist wohl verschleiss und mangelnder Plege geschuldet.

Denke auch dass Eingriffe in die Geometrie mit anderer Gabel und/oder Dämpfer nicht zweckmäßig sind.

EDIT: Gerade mal mit den Rocket Ron EVO verglichen, die sind aber doch leichter als die Conti? Ist es dann das Profil?


----------



## kingfrett (21. Februar 2017)

Cahuna schrieb:


> Wären die Reifen dann gut?
> https://goo.gl/iUvuMS
> 
> Lockout bei der Gabel habe ich drin, Beim Dämpfer Fox RP23 boost valve geht das nicht mehr, das ist wohl verschleiss und mangelnder Plege geschuldet.
> ...



Zu den aktuellen Schwalbes kann ich nichts sagen, da ich seit der Erfahrung mit Deiner Reifengeneration, einen großen Bogen um Schwalbe mache. Ich hatte seinerzeit den RR und den NN und bin von da auf Conti BCC Protection Alternativen wie Race- und Mountainking umgestiegen. Das war, als wäre ich von nem Trecker auf einen Porsche umgestiegen. Wie leicht und komfortabel die Bikes auf einmal rollten, grenzte (für mich konditionslosem opa) schon fast an Magie.

Die aktuellen Schwalbe-Versionen sollen aber besser sein. Trotzdem, bei Reifen bleib ich bei Conti. Die Schläuche sind allerdings nach wie vor von Schwalbe.

Bei Dämpfer und Gabel würd ich einfach mal n büschen rumprobieren, weil Du sonst die ganze Feder- und Dämpfungsarbeit auf die Reifen verlagern musst, was Dich zu so niedrigen Luftdrücken zwingt, das Du wieder beim Rollwiderstand der Schwalbes landest.

Btw, die Reifen aus Deinem Link sind genau die die ich meine.


----------



## Cahuna (21. Februar 2017)

Habe nun die Race King RaceSport 26x2,2" bestellt. Was meint ihr vom Luftdruck her bei meinem Setup/Gewicht? Habe die RR bisher immer über 2bar+ gefahren. ist das zu viel?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2017)

Wenn du eh nicht in s Gelände damit fährst kannst du ruhig 2.3-2.4bar fahren. 
Aber du näherst Dich langsam nem Hardtail


----------



## kingfrett (22. Februar 2017)

Cahuna schrieb:


> Habe nun die Race King RaceSport 26x2,2" bestellt. Was meint ihr vom Luftdruck her bei meinem Setup/Gewicht? Habe die RR bisher immer über 2bar+ gefahren. ist das zu viel?



Wieso nun doch die RaceSport? Bei denen musst Du mit relativ hohem Luftdruck fahren, weil die (für mein Empfinden) sonst durch die dünne Seitenwand zu schwabbelig und unpräzise werden. 2bar+ sind da schon ein guter Richtwert.


----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2017)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Wieso nun doch die RaceSport? Bei denen musst Du mit relativ hohem Luftdruck fahren, weil die (für mein Empfinden) sonst durch die dünne Seitenwand zu schwabbelig und unpräzise werden. 2bar+ sind da schon ein guter Richtwert.



Die RS sind schon gut für sein "Projekt". Er will schnell, also muß er sowieso viel Druck fahren. Da braucht es kein Protection. Ich würde mit 2,5bar fahren. Bei 110Kg (warum eigentlich ?) auf keinen Fall weniger. Da er eh nie ins Gelände geht, braucht es auch keine 1,8 bar und kein Protection. Somit alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## kingfrett (22. Februar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Die RS sind schon gut für sein "Projekt". Er will schnell, also muß er sowieso viel Druck fahren. Da braucht es kein Protection. Ich würde mit 2,5bar fahren. Bei 110Kg (warum eigentlich ?) auf keinen Fall weniger. Da er eh nie ins Gelände geht, braucht es auch keine 1,8 bar und kein Protection. Somit alles richtig gemacht.



Mir gings mehr darum, das in seinem Link die Protection-Variante drin war, er jetzt aber die RS-Version bestellt hat und ich wissen wollte, was zu seinem Meinungsumschwung geführt hat. Denn wie gesagt, ich mag die RS an meinen Bikes überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Cahuna (22. Februar 2017)

Im Prinzip will ich ja ein Hardtail, mein Slide ist für meinen Aktuellen Bedarf (Feldwege, möglichst schnell zur Arbeit). Aber bekomme kein Budget für ein neues Rad

Durch den täglichen weg zur Arbeit (16km eine Strecke)  sollen sich dann die 110kg verringern 

Die RS Version weil die leichter als die proTection ist und es mir primär um Vortrieb/rollwiederstand geht, sekundär um Pannensicherheit /Beschädigung der Flanke.

Pneus gestern bestellt, heute geliefert durch H&S, super schnell! 

Werde berichten...

Die Talas 32 lässt sich nicht mehr verstellen in den beiden Längen-Stufen, der Fox RP23 macht auch nix mehr in Richtung Lockout oder Propedal. Die wurden ja auch noch nie durch Service o.ä. gelegt.  da wäre wohl ein Service anzuraten. Wobei ich mir vorher ein günstiges 500-1000€ Hardtail kaufen würde. Evtl .ein Tour oder so. Oder das ZR Race 29er wäre wohl das beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2017)

Cahuna schrieb:


> ...Die Talas 32 lässt sich nicht mehr verstellen in den beiden Längen-Stufen, der Fox RP23 macht auch nix mehr in Richtung Lockout oder Propedal. Die wurden ja auch noch nie durch Service o.ä. gelegt.  da wäre wohl ein Service anzuraten. Wobei ich mir vorher ein günstiges 500-1000€ Hardtail kaufen würde. Evtl .ein Tour oder so. Oder das ZR Race 29er wäre wohl das beste.



Korrekt das Geld würde ich an deiner Stelle auch erstmal für was neues sparen.
Wenn Hardtail würde ich an deiner Stelle mal nach nem 29er mit bisschen Feuerwehr gucken (120-140mm)
Falls du dann doch mal Bock auf Gelände bekommen solltest


----------



## Cahuna (22. Februar 2017)

Hab meine aktuellen RR nochmal angeschaut. Das sind ja 2,4er. Felge ist die DT Swiss x1800. Die ist doch für 2,4 gar nicht freigegebenen lese ich hier im Forum!? Was hat radon mir da verkauft?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (22. Februar 2017)

.​


----------



## Cahuna (23. Februar 2017)

Frage zum Dämpfer. Über den RP23 und nicht funktionierenden Propedal  liest man ja viel. Meint ihr ich könnte den gegen einen günstigen neuen tauschen mit Lockout?

ZB https://goo.gl/ekfbFC


----------



## ofi (23. Februar 2017)

Ich hab das gleiche Rad wie der TE und hab nen billigen X-Fusion mit Lockout drin. Dazu ne 160 Pike DPA, hinten Rockrazor und vorn NobbyNic PSC. Für mich ein super Tourenrad, rollt besser als meine mit Kojak und BigApple bereifte Stadtschlampe. Für AM- Touren im trockenen reicht das auch noch allemal, vom Dämpfer darf man sich halt nicht viel erhoffen aber der wird eigtl nur noch im Lockout-Modus gefahren, da das Bike mein HT ersetzen sollte.


----------



## Cahuna (23. Februar 2017)

Wäre denn der von mir verlinkte 
Manitou
Radium Expert Dämpfer 200x50mm für mich geeignet?
https://goo.gl/ekfbFC

Wie messe ich die Einbaulänge? Bike am Boden? im Ständer hängend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (23. Februar 2017)

Cahuna schrieb:


> Wäre denn der von mir verlinkte
> Manitou
> Radium Expert Dämpfer 200x50mm für mich geeignet?
> https://goo.gl/ekfbFC
> ...





Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> * Das AM 140 hat einen 190 mm Dämpfer mit 51 mm Hub und das Ed 160 einen 200 mm Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub. Beide Räder haben ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,8 zu 1 um eine problemlose Abstimmung des Hinterbaus auch bei schweren Fahrern oder für anspruchsvolles Gelände (großer Negativfederweg) zu gewährleisten. Das ED 160 hat ein auf die größere Einbaulänge der Gabel (ca. 540 mm bis 560 mm) angepaßtes Steuerrohr. *


----------



## Cahuna (24. Februar 2017)

ofi, danke dir für deine Hilfe!

Würde also ein 200mm Dämpfer anstatt des momentan verbauten 190mm auch funktinoieren? Dadurch kommt dann alles 10cm höher, oder?


----------



## ofi (24. Februar 2017)

Ja, baut merkbar höher. Hatte anfangs auch den RP aus meinem ED verbaut aber hat sich tatsächlich nicht gut angefühlt, das Bike fühlte sich irgendwie wackelig an.


----------



## Cahuna (24. Februar 2017)

OK. Dann könnte ich mit z.B. 165x35mm das ganze etwas tiefer legen? Das würde mir entgegen kommen, finde es aktuell etwas hoch. 

Sorry für die vielen Anfänger-Fragen


----------



## ofi (24. Februar 2017)

Ich würds nicht machen. Wenn du so einen Dämpfer zur hand hast versuchs aber Geld würd ich nicht investieren.  Das bike würd sehr tief kommen und der LW wird deutlich flacher. 190 ist schon gut...


----------



## Cahuna (24. Februar 2017)

Gerade Reifen gewechselt, komme von der ersten Rundfahrt. Was soll ich sagen, tatsächlich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Kein Vergleich zu den alten RR. Okay, wäre ja noch schöner wenn ein abgefahrener Altreifen gegen den neusten Conti keinen Unterschied bringen würde.

Danke an die für die Hilfe!

Die Gabel passt mir auch so. Mit dem Dämpfer muss ich noch überlegen, der Wabbelt schon stark hin und her, und das obwohl über 18bar aufgepumpt. evtl. Defekt. Ölverlust nicht erkennbar, evtl. kein Sticktoff mehr?

Und ich glaub ich muss den Sattel weiter nach hinten stellen. Komme so gut wie nicht aus dem Sattel.


----------



## Cahuna (27. Februar 2017)

Welchen günstigen Dämpfer 190mm mit lockout könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Cahuna (4. Januar 2022)

Cahuna schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 576508 Anhang anzeigen 576509 Anhang anzeigen 576510 Anhang anzeigen 576511


Ich hole mich hier mal selber aus dem Archiv. Was meint ihr kann man für dieses Rad noch in etwa verlagen wenn man es verkaufen möchte? Die Dämpfer scheinen alle noch dicht, ansonsten stand das Teil halt in der Garage herum. 

Keine Rides, Keine Serices 

Gabel: Fox Talas
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 Boostvalve
Schaltung: SRAM X9
Bremsanlage: Avid Elixir CR
Laufräder: DT Swiss x1800 cross country
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26 x 2,4"


----------

